# Profil wird nichmehr abgeglichen mit dem Server



## Halcon (2. Februar 2007)

Hi Leutz,

seit BC wird mein Profil nicht mehr abgeglichen was kann ich machen damit es wieder geupdatet wird.

Würde mich freuen wenn einer weiß was ich da machen kann.

Mfg Halcon



P.S. ich habe den Blasc Client schonmal neu installiert und habe auch versucht manuell zu uplaoden aber nix hat mein Profl geupdatet -.-


----------



## Roran (2. Februar 2007)

Halcon schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> 
> seit BC wird mein Profil nicht mehr abgeglichen was kann ich machen damit es wieder geupdatet wird.
> 
> ...


Welche Version hast Du denn ?


----------



## Halcon (2. Februar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Welche Version hast Du denn ?




Meine Version die ich hab ist.

Version:   0.16.1 Build 230

Aktualisiert :  15.01.2007


ich hab keine ahnung woran das liegt das der nicht mein profil erneuern will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Halcon


----------



## Roran (2. Februar 2007)

Halcon schrieb:


> Meine Version die ich hab ist.
> 
> Version:   0.16.1 Build 230
> 
> ...


Im Moment ist die neuste Version:
BLASC Version: 0.16.2 Build:231

Schau mal in meinem Sticky rein, da steht ganz unten was von wegen BLASC.exe löschen usw,
mach das mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann solltest Du die neuste Version danach haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merec (3. Februar 2007)

Hi,

ich habe das gleiche Problem, das mein Profil von Merec/Arthas nicht mehr abgeglichen wird. Habe alles was zu Blasc gehört aus dem wow-ordner gelöscht, und mir die aktuelle Version 0.16.2 Build:231 besorgt.

Dann habe ich mir die BLASCProfiler.lua in den savedVariables durchgeschaut und auch festgestellt, das dort alles ok ist, da steht mein Char mit level 70 drin, auf buffed.de aber immer nur mit 60. Es kommt immer die meldung, das eine aktualisierung des Profils nicht nötig sei.

Wo könnte denn noch ein Fehler liegen?


----------



## Roran (3. Februar 2007)

mach mal ein Manuellen Upload auf buffed.de


----------



## Halcon (6. Februar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> mach mal ein Manuellen Upload auf buffed.de




Hi leutz,

ich hab jetzt mal alles zu Blasc gelöscht und deine Version probiert die du gelinkt hast und jetzt wird mein character wieder abgeglichen.

danke nochmals

Mfg Halcon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

